# my laptop keyboard will not type



## mickmong (Nov 15, 2008)

On switching on my laptop I cant do anything as none of the keys other than the touchpad work. can anyone help please


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Where does this happen... in Windows? How about in BIOS settings.. does it work well there?


----------



## mickmong (Nov 15, 2008)

I have tried pressing F2 to bring up BIOS but as the keyboard wont respond It goes straight into windows


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried an external keyboard?


----------



## dahveed (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm having the a similar problem. I get into the system, but I can not type anything or use the mouse pad. I can attach a mouse and that works but still can not type. I can get into bios and move around. I am using a ACER Windows XP


----------

